# New member in Oregon



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

I was hesitant to join this forum because my main hobby is breeding snakes. However I have been told the members here are very accepting of feeder breeders. Well, I have bred corn snakes since 2003 and began keeping mouse colonies to supplement their food in 2005 - but I found boring white mice to be, well, boring. So I began to look for more unusual mice to get a few different colors. I now seem to have almost as many customers for mice as I do for snakes. I am hoping to put up some photos of my meeses and getting a bit of help ID'ing the colors I have 
Jen


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

As well as pictures of your mice, I would love to see pictures of your snakes!
Welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello ghosthouse.
Welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... I love corn snakes


----------



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Well here's some of the kids


























And a snake for Cordane


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

ghosthouse said:


> And a snake for Cordane


Holy... WOW!
That's soooooo pretty! We don't have snakes in New Zealand so I love seeing pictures of them.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new here too, but welcome all the same! Your snake is gorgeous, and your mice very cute. c: What colour variety is that snake?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Your mice are cuties, but goodness the color on that snake! Wow! I love how protective breeding of animals, outside of nature, allows the craziest colors to exist.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks all the snake in the pic is a hypomelanistic everglades rat snake.
I took new photos of my mice and will be posting soon!


----------

